# Request: Video of Arnold-pointer.



## kakcoo (Dec 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a video of an atlasnova pointer. I'll buy a 17-18mw device in January. It would be nice with som 'real' shots of this pointer. please dont give me long exposure shots.

Thank you so much
Alexander Lillevik


----------



## kakcoo (Dec 22, 2004)

*bumb*
Common. Anyone?


----------



## Spec (Dec 23, 2004)

I will see what I can do about making a video explaining just how hard it is to get "true" pictures of a laser pointer.

Just keep yelling at me and ill get it done.


----------



## kakcoo (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Enigmahack (Dec 23, 2004)

Remember though - You have to keep yelling at him. 

"OMG SPEK - MAEK TEH VIDEEOH OK??!?!?!!
R U DOEN YHET??!?! HO ABUOT NOH?!?!?"
And that has to continue about every... 10 minutes until he makes it. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spec said:*
I will see what I can do about making a video explaining just how hard it is to get "true" pictures of a laser pointer.
Just keep yelling at me and ill get it done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have had many requests to provide pictures and videos It would be a smart thing to do in a business sense. I have resisted the impulse as the words "lead us not into temptation" keep popping into my head.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 23, 2004)

Honestly though, Arnold... Your pictures don't do your lasers any justice.
Yes, the exposures are fair and not exaggerated like other sellers, but, the photos themselves really do suck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Try taking some photos like Craig does when he reviews a light. It's all about beam shots. Your only beamshot is a rather lame and blurry picture of you next to a street lamp, and another of a dot projected on some object of unknown distance.

Realize that, even though your photos are more honest than your competition's... you NEED to show the relative brightness of your laser compared to your competitors. Just explain the use of a slow shutter speed, and your reasoning:
<font color="green"><ul type="square">"If another seller's laser looks _this bright_ then an AtlasNova will look *this bright*. 
Don't trust the camera tricks my competition uses."[/list]</font>
And a video should definitely double your sales, if you ask me.


----------



## Spec (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
I have had many requests to provide pictures and videos It would be a smart thing to do in a business sense. I have resisted the impulse as the words "lead us not into temptation" keep popping into my head.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed. Over the past couple days I have tried to make a couple quick videos and all the "beam shots" look way too bright.

Maybe I will just make a bunch of pictures in different lighting with the ISO and exposure settings listed with different particles in the air. As a smoker, that should not be difficult. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, you are right, they are a bit pitiful in comparison. The pictures were taken by one of my first customers on a humid night in Georgia. The picture with his hand is from his back porch with the porch light on. The other is on the street with a street lamp on and the camera in flash mode. 

Perhaps I should just not use any pictures at all and try to explain my reasons for this. This would cause me to lose even more sales to those who value style over substance. I am OK with that. I wholesale at least half of the over 1000 Leadlights per month that I receive and I'm sure that some show up on ebay.

I do have some jpeg's and mpeg's that customers have sent me that I could put up for cpfer's. Can you recommend a place to host them. My wife won't let me anywhere near her web site space and I don't blame her. I am clerically challenged.


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 23, 2004)

I can respect you not using any photos, but from an eBay business standpoint, that would be almost suicidal. eBay bidders are taught to avoid auctions that have no _home-grown_ photos to prove the item really exists and works.

Do you have any lesser-quality lasers you've bought from competitors, that you could produce side-by-side beamshots with? Just choose some reasonable ISO and explain "neither beam appears nearly as bright to the human eye".

I think it's crazy that Jure and the rest still sell their pointers at twice your price, and beyond. They get away with it because of hype that nobody is willing to denounce.


----------



## Spec (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
I do have some jpeg's and mpeg's that customers have sent me that I could put up for cpfer's. Can you recommend a place to host them. My wife won't let me anywhere near her web site space and I don't blame her. I am clerically challenged. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have about 60 gigs a month transfer to play with on my domains and a full T1 at the office for overflow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Give me an idea of the size of these things? How many?


----------



## abeland1 (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spec said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
I do have some jpeg's and mpeg's that customers have sent me that I could put up for cpfer's. Can you recommend a place to host them. My wife won't let me anywhere near her web site space and I don't blame her. I am clerically challenged. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have about 60 gigs a month transfer to play with on my domains and a full T1 at the office for overflow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Give me an idea of the size of these things? How many? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks very much. I will try to get some stuff together over the holiday and will get in touch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## kakcoo (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you Arnold. You'r the best! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## fstower (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm very new on the laser (green) scene
But got my first HeNe about 10 years ago and have
been into lasers ever since!

I am extremely pleased with the two purchases that I made
from Arnold recently.

If any other web hosting help is needed I'd be happy to
help him out there as well.
I fully support Arnold and the way he runs his business.

Take care:

Steve near Ann Arbor Michigan,

With the broken 4 engine plane in Arnold's backyard...

I sent Arnold an email about that, have not heard back but understand he's very busy during the holidays....

I'll attempt to get back in touch when things quite down
in a week or two.


SG


----------



## kakcoo (Dec 26, 2004)

Anyone? If you don't have any place to upload, you can add me to your MSN contact list with [email protected]


----------



## kakcoo (Jan 3, 2005)

*still requesting and yelling*


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 3, 2005)

I will create beam shots for you once I receive my red and greenie from Arnold. They should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## kakcoo (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks. Specs on the greenie?


----------



## kakcoo (Jan 8, 2005)

Raccoon, have you recived your pointer yet?


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

i got many many pictures at my page ! 
Leadlight 5mW and leadlight 50mW .
There are aslo GLP-III pictures and beam shoot !

And my web-gallery is open to everyone here at CPF to add photos\videos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
so be my guest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album149

But.. the page can be slow somethimes.. during alot of traffic and upload\download /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

